# Was ist neu in Adobe Illustrator CC 2022 - Top Neuerungen und Erweiterungen in Version 26.0



## 3dtutor (27. Oktober 2021)

Habe euch die neusten Neuerungen kurz zusammengefasst:





Viel Freude dabei!


----------

